# asda/arc carwash service any good?



## TigerUK (Apr 1, 2012)

Wondering if anyone has tried this?

Seems like really good value for money for £20 for their "fully comp" service.

I never actually been but drove by the place a few a few times and was tempted.

I took a picture of their prices when I drove down there at night for an evening shop


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

we don't seem to have this service up north,but its cheap and might be worth a punt if you cant be bothered doing it or your nosey :thumb:


----------



## adf27 (Mar 14, 2012)

Swirl heaven probably


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

The service itself isn't bad but the bristles on the spinning brushes will leave alot of marring and swirling unfortunately


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2012)

I wouldn't let anyone touch my pride & joy in terms of detailing or valeting it. That's just me though. Unless it was an actual detailer off here but I was myself so no need.

Carwashes are brutal places. Swirl heaven as mentioned. I would nip into a jet wash but just to hose it down. Brushes are bad bad things at supermarkets. Think how many people slam them on the ground without caring.. No thanks!


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

Does that really say full inside and out inc hand polish and HD wax for £20 in 30 mins..? Even going hard and on a small car, this in not enough time to do this properly, even with a few guys working on each car.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

JasonPD said:


> Does that really say full inside and out inc hand polish and HD wax for £20 in 30 mins..? Even going hard and on a small car, this in not enough time to do this properly, even with a few guys working on each car.


You seem to have mis-read the flyer...its a VALET not a detail....30 mins is plenty easy enough to do a car inside and out bear in mind there will be more than one person working on it.

TBH whilst I dont use them the ARC car was in Aldershot is always heaving and I have seen the work.....and it really is not bad for the money.

What you seem to have forgotten is that we on here are the minority....most people just want the dirt off the car and really are not as anal as us lot spending 2h every weekend washing and cleaning our cars.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

JasonPD said:


> Does that really say full inside and out inc hand polish and HD wax for £20 in 30 mins..?


NO! It doesn't.....read it again.
The 'mini valet extra' reads...FROM £20.00.....plus 'ONE' of the following extras blah blah blah.

But remember.... their standard of valeting will be totally different to the standard of the guys on here :thumb:


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

trv8 said:


> NO! It doesn't.....read it again.
> The 'mini valet extra' reads...FROM £20.00.....plus 'ONE' of the following extras blah blah blah.
> 
> But remember.... their standard of valeting will be totally different to the standard of the guys on here :thumb:


So it does... (was reading on an iPhone so I missed that) - I have no doubt their services will be substandard but every now and then you get a customer say 'but it's only £20 or so down the road...' - I think most on here understand you get what you pay for


----------



## JasonPD (Jan 8, 2010)

nick_mcuk said:


> You seem to have mis-read the flyer...its a VALET not a detail....30 mins is plenty easy enough to do a car inside and out bear in mind there will be more than one person working on it.
> 
> TBH whilst I dont use them the ARC car was in Aldershot is always heaving and I have seen the work.....and it really is not bad for the money.
> 
> What you seem to have forgotten is that we on here are the minority....most people just want the dirt off the car and really are not as anal as us lot spending 2h every weekend washing and cleaning our cars.


I did miss the fact that they don't do all the services listed, just one from the list. I have worked at car wash places in the past so I understand a quick once over can be done in 30 but I thought they were offering to polish/wax etc etc.


----------



## DemonIan (Oct 30, 2011)

"Quality, Speed & Value"

Choose one of the above. :lol:


----------

